# Subnet Rechenbeispiel



## NiklasVT (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Rechenbsp. welches ich nicht ganz verstehe aber bald verstehen muss (Test!)
Kurze Beschreibung:

Ich habe die folgenden Klasse C Adresse:
195.27.211.0 

AUFGABE:
Aufteilen der Adresse auf 2 Netze (e0, e1) und Netz Adresse, Subnetztmaske und Broadcast ausgeben.

MEIN VORGEHEN:
1) das letzte Oktet (also Hosteil) kann 255 (binär: 11111111)  Rechner adressieren, aber angeblich kann man nur 254 Rechner addressieren.
Eines ist selbst für mich bestimmt also meinen Rechner - IST DAS KORREKT?

2) Ich verwende dann diese Bitverschiebung des letzten Oktets d.h. statt 00000000 verwende ich 10000000 (=128). Dies ist die Grenze die besagt:
wenn (zahl < 128) dann Netzwerk e0  
sonst Netzwerk e1. IST DAS KORREKT?

Frage: 
Wieso kann man 127 IP Adressen verwenden? (statt 128)
Wieso zählt man von 0-126 (e0) und dann 129-254 (e1)?
Wo ist dann mit 127, 128 verwendet?

Als Ergebnis in der Routing Tabelle soll folgendes herauskommen:

Netz Adresse:
e0: 195.27.211.0 
e1: 195.27.211.128  

Broadcast:
e0: 195.27.211.?
e1: 195.27.211.?

Subnet Mask:
e0: 255.255.255.0   //STIMMT DAS?
e1: 255.255.255.128 

LETZTE FRAGE:
Wieviel Rechner  haben max. in den Netzen Platz?

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen dass zu verstehen.

Mit Dank im voraus, Niklas


----------



## Jantz (9. Oktober 2004)

Oh man wie Subnetze hasse 

Die Broadcast adresse bleibt immer gleich.
Da 0 das Netz ist und 255 der Broadcast ist es ja klar:


Broadcast:
e0: 195.27.211.255
e1: 195.27.211.255

Netz
Broadcast:
e0: 195.27.211.0
e1: 195.27.211.0

Dadurch kannst du logischerweise nur 253 Host haben (bei klasse C ohne Sub).
Jetzt kommt der Teil den ich hasse 

Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, sollst du 2 Netze schaffen, ich verstehe den sinn jedoch nicht 

Erklär doch mal die Aufagbe etwas genau, sonst quäle ich mich nachher umsonst :>

mfg


----------



## NiklasVT (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jantz,

Danke mal für dein Interesse an mein Problem!
Also die Adresse soll auf eben 2 Netze aufgeteilt werden - und der Router soll das erledigen. Und wie er das erledigt sollen wir optimal berechnen.

Dient angeblich dazu dass man damit ausrechnen kann wieviele (Sub)Netzte man z.b. für 30 oder 300 Rechner braucht.

Die Rechenschritte habe ich nun schon verstanden aber folgende Fragen bleiben noch immmer offen:

Wieso kann man 127 IP Adressen verwenden? (statt 128)
Wieso zählt man von 0-126 (e0) und dann 129-254 (e1)?
Wo ist dann mit 127, 128 verwendet?

Hoffe dass hilft weiter.

- Niklas


----------



## Ben Ben (10. Oktober 2004)

Ok einfaches Beispiel du hast ein Klasse C Netz 192.168.2.0 / 24
Dies hat Platz für 254 Hosts. Eigentlich 256 (0-255) 1 jedoch für Netz und eins für Broadcast. Bei jedem weiteren unterteilen verlierst du nochmal 2 Adressen für eine neue Netz- und Broadcast adresse.
Mit dem Verwenden bei deiner Frage verstehe ich nicht.
Teile ich das Netz nun, also mit einer SNetzmaske von /25 bzw. 255.255.255.128
Habe ich zwei Netze:
192.168.2.0 (bis 192.168.2.127) und 192.168.2.128 (bis 192.168.2.255).
Die Adressen für das erste Netz sind also 192.168.2.1-192.168.2.126 sowie 192.168.2.129 bis 192.168.2.254
Wie du siehst hast du im VGL zu einem Netz 2 weitere IP-Adressen "verloren", da jedes Netz eine Netzadresse und eine Broadcastadresse hat.
Netzadressen:
 1.) 192.168.2.0
 2.) 192.168.2.128
Broadcastadressen:
 1.) 192.168.2.127
 2.) 192.168.2.255

Ansonsten würde ich nochmal bei Wikipedia nachschauen oder fragen


----------

